# Cabinets without plywood



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife wants me to build new kitchen cabinets. She's been wanting them for years so I've had a stack of maple drying for almost 10 years for this project.
3/4" maple plywood costs an arm and a leg and right now my wood fund is pretty much nill. I *think* I have enough maple to build the entire set without plywood. There's no rush so gluing up wide panels for the sides and back isn't the problem. Well, actually it will be a major PITA.:blink:
My problem is that I don't know if that's a good idea. Do you think I would have problems with expansion and possible splits if I did this?
Am I completely insane?


----------



## nzgeordie (Apr 25, 2009)

Not _completely_ insane wolfman but why waste good timber in the areas not seen?


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

It's totally coming from a lack of funds for the maple plywood and no other ideas at the moment.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Check around for someone willing to buy a few boards so you can then buy the ply.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, Then*

Don't use 3/4", use 1/2"for the sides, as do most commercial cabinets, 1/4" for the backs. Make some cool stuff with the maple...sell it...trade it...sell it by the board...is it figured? A bed room set, bed?, chest? Don't waste it where it won't be seen as was posted! :no: bill


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you guys are right. I'm just getting anxious to start this and need to slow down a bit think about what a waste it would be.
Thanks. :thumbsup:

My church has a fall festival in October, maybe I'll make some items to sell there and get some plywood afterwards.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, then 2*

Glad you saw the light! BTW, what process would you use to make the dadoes, router or table saw with a dado head? You might want to think ahead a little right now, since the bottoms and possibly a shelf or two may require a dado. I'm thinking of a router jig of 3/4" ply about 40" x 48" with a cross sled for the router. Wide enough for 24" deep sides and upper cabinets usually 12" or 15" deep. If I get some free time I'll make one up and post it. But you might want to come up with one too. Make it out of maple?? no, just kidding!:laughing: bill
Also what style are you considering and how to make the face frames, miters, half laps, mortise and tenon? I've used splined miters with success, see my photos if you're interested. Make all the jigs you'll need now then you'll be ready to roll when it's time.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I was going to use dados done on the table saw, although I've seen some nice dados done with a router I've never tried them myself. I have some time to experiment with it and see which one I prefer.
As far as the joinery goes, nothing is really set in stone. I was going to first determine my materials and then generate a plan. What I do know is that I don't have a rail and stile bit set for the doors, I'll have to come up with an alternate way of making them or more money for the bits. 
The new Woodsmith magazine has a jig to cut raised panels on the tablesaw, I'm going to give that a shot.
I do have the basic design drawn up as far as what goes where in the kitchen. Now that I've decided to wait and get the plywood I can work on detailed plans. 
I hope to make very, very detailed drawings as these are my first kitchen cabinets. You guys will probably get tired of all of the questions I will be throwing out on this project! :icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bring it on, Dude!*

You are talking raised panels and router bits..I assume you have a router table? If not, the table saw jig will only make straight sections or bevels, no ogees. So, depending on the style, maybe Mission this would work for you. Another thing to consider now is gluing up the maple for the doors ahead of time, let the wood acclimate, then finish later. BTW bring the wood into a conditioned environment as soon as possible to permit it to acclimate even if you don't glue it up yet. I have made some simple/cheap gluing frames with redi bolts and a hardwood rabbet section to seat against to keep things flat. Check out my photos if you are interested. Thought about drawers and those joints yet? Half blind dovetails are the most common in good cabinetry. Requires a modest dovetail jig, under $100, usually around $60, if you don't have one.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Good thought on gluing up ahead of time for the doors. I do have a router table, granted it's a small, poor thing that sets on the bench, but it works. 

I also have an old craftsman dovetail jig but no manual for it, I've never used it. I'll have to see if I can find the manul online and a bit to fit it. 
I also considered using a lock miter joint for the drawers. If those two ideas get the best of me I'm pretty sure I could manage a finger joint.

I'll check out your photos and see what I can learn from them, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wolfmanyoda said:


> I was going to use dados done on the table saw, although I've seen some nice dados done with a router I've never tried them myself. I have some time to experiment with it and see which one I prefer.


Here is a very simple dado jig you can make and it's easy to use, accurate, and very fast.

As for doing profiles on the table saw. You can do the bevels easily on a table saw. You can also do cove cuts, of varying sizes. This method will do edges of the raised panel. You don't need to buy a jig. You can make whatever you need from scraps.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks cabinetman, I'll check those out as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wolfmanyoda said:


> I was going to use dados done on the table saw, although I've seen some nice dados done with a router I've never tried them myself. I have some time to experiment with it and see which one I prefer.
> As far as the joinery goes, nothing is really set in stone. I was going to first determine my materials and then generate a plan. What I do know is that I don't have a rail and stile bit set for the doors, I'll have to come up with an alternate way of making them or more money for the bits.
> The new Woodsmith magazine has a jig to cut raised panels on the tablesaw, I'm going to give that a shot.
> I do have the basic design drawn up as far as what goes where in the kitchen. Now that I've decided to wait and get the plywood I can work on detailed plans.
> I hope to make very, very detailed drawings as these are my first kitchen cabinets. You guys will probably get tired of all of the questions I will be throwing out on this project! :icon_smile:


"The new Woodsmith magazine has a jig to cut raised panels on the tablesaw, I'm going to give that a shot."

I also read that article. It does look interesting. I may try that style on something I build just to have a different look than a straight sided panel.

George


----------

